# Rebuking Non-Christians



## Vladimir (May 22, 2013)

Dear brethren,

I was listening to radio the other day and the speakers discussed the issue of rebuking non-believers. They came to a conclusion that they would probably only speak up if they heard the name of the Lord blasphemed. I was wondering what you think about this.

In my experience, I found that there is a lot of confusion, especially if I am not the one wronged. If I am the one who was wronged, I can express my displeasure, and even if people find me strict or downright weird in their opinion, they still have to deal with it. But what if you see someone in sin around you and you cannot point to common morals? For example, I was speaking to a group of homeless people a couple of days ago, and a woman passed by. I noticed that a couple of the men in the background were eyeing her. It was disgusting, but I was at a loss of what to say. What would you do in that situation? 

Or what do you do if a person openly embraces immorality and your rebuke falls on deaf ears?


----------



## Alan D. Strange (May 22, 2013)

I would say, brother, that whatever you say to unbelievers along these lines--take the "eyeing her" situation--is said as part of exposing their sin and pointing them to Christ. Look at Westminster Larger Catechism Q and A 95-96:

Q. 95. Of what use is the moral law to all men?
A. The moral law is of use to all men, to inform them of the holy nature and will of God, and of their duty, binding them to walk accordingly; to convince them of their disability to keep it, and of the sinful pollution of their nature, hearts, and lives: to humble them in the sense of their sin and misery, and thereby help them to a clearer sight of the need they have of Christ, and of the perfection of his obedience.

Q. 96. What particular use is there of the moral law to unregenerate men?
A. The moral law is of use to unregenerate men, to awaken their consciences to flee from the wrath to come, and to drive them to Christ; or, upon the continuance in the estate and way of sin, to leave them inexcusable, and under the curse thereof.

The object in thus speaking to an unbeliever is not our own comfort in the situation ("stop swearing" or "stop looking at her" because I find it gross or distasteful) but to warn him to flee from the wrath to come.

Peace,
Alan


----------



## SeanPatrickCornell (May 22, 2013)

I do agree with Mr. Strange, but I am also mindful of 1 Corinthians 5:12-13

12 For what have I to do with judging those also who are outside? Do you not judge those who are inside? 13 But those who are outside God judges. Therefore “put away from yourselves the evil person.”

I understand rebuking is not the same thing as judging, but it gives me something to think about.


----------



## Alan D. Strange (May 22, 2013)

You got my drift, Sean. Note that I did not use the language of "rebuke." I spoke rather of "exposing" and "warning" the unbeliever. In other words, bringing the law and gospel to bear on the situation. 

How relevant this is to us in our every day situations is another question altogether. What I mean by this is that the primary work of the law to expose and warn unbelievers occurs in preaching. I do not believe that ordinary lay folk are to see what they do in terms of I Peter 3:15 or otherwise speaking of the Lord to others as "preaching." That is done, properly, by those called to do such. This does not mean, however, that laymen cannot share with others the law and gospel that has convicted them and given them hope of eternal life. 

I wanted to cite those catechism questions, Sean, and address the use of the law for the unregenerate--this is quite different than my going around rebuking people who are disgusting or offending me. I do not believe that this is the way that we are customarily to act as Christians. We are chiefly to point men to Christ alone and not seek to be, as individuals, the general censor of public morals. 

Peace,
Alan


----------



## SeanPatrickCornell (May 22, 2013)

Alan,

We are in accord, Brother. 

Thanks for the edifying posts, as always!

May God richly bless you,
Sean


----------



## THE W (May 22, 2013)

actually talking like a christian and not an atheist/agnostic while around unbelievers is a good way to expose unbelievers to the Truth.


----------



## Miss Marple (May 22, 2013)

Over the years I have begun to marvel at how many people among my friends, family, neighbors, and co workers alter their speech when we are around. It is impressive. One doesn't realize right away, but apparently the terribly high number of unbelievers in my circle notice we don't swear, blaspheme, or laud certain behaviors, and they actually change what they say (usually) if we are within hearing. It is really very kind and encouraging.


----------



## Vladimir (May 23, 2013)

Alan D. Strange said:


> The object in thus speaking to an unbeliever is not our own comfort in the situation ("stop swearing" or "stop looking at her" because I find it gross or distasteful) but to warn him to flee from the wrath to come.


Dr. Strange,
You are right about our own comfort. I pray that the Lord circumsises my heart further.

On the topic of speaking to unbelievers, thank you for pointing me to this part of the WCF. Those two questions are something I had not seen before. It is not wise on my part to forget that pointing anyone to the Truth is mainly love towards them, not pointing fingers and crying "unclean!"


Miss Marple said:


> One doesn't realize right away, but apparently the terribly high number of unbelievers in my circle notice we don't swear, blaspheme, or laud certain behaviors, and they actually change what they say (usually) if we are within hearing.





THE W said:


> actually talking like a christian and not an atheist/agnostic while around unbelievers is a good way to expose unbelievers to the Truth.


This is very true, I have noticed that also. And I have also been under the influence of this 'air' that a true Christian has to them when I was an unbeliever myself. The integrity and dignity of the person drew me and when I began to adjust my speech and behavior to the standards that were there, I found it liberating and satisfying.


----------



## Vasahond (May 26, 2013)

Actually, I would agree with this assessment. There was a guy I worked with who was a militant atheist (he said stuff like "I think all Christians should be rounded up and massacred"), and when he learned that I was a Christian, he would constantly blaspheme Christ. I did speak up, too -- I said "David, stop taking my Lord's name in vain," and when he asked "Why?" I told him "Because someday that you will have to give Him an account, and for your own sake, I want it to go well." It was interesting how he responded, for it resulted in an opportunity to share the Gospel to him. "Well, I think I'd rather go to Hell if there was one; afterall, that's where I'll party with all the cool people," he replied. I stopped him before he walked away, "David, Hell is a real place -- and it's not going to be a 'party.' It will be eternal, conscious torment beyond what you can fathom -- and I don't ever want to see you go there."

From that point to this, he still keeps in contact with me -- even long after he left the job. We must point to the moral law of God, for the sake of ultimately pointing people to the mercy found in Christ Jesus.


----------



## kodos (May 26, 2013)

Miss Marple said:


> Over the years I have begun to marvel at how many people among my friends, family, neighbors, and co workers alter their speech when we are around. It is impressive. One doesn't realize right away, but apparently the terribly high number of unbelievers in my circle notice we don't swear, blaspheme, or laud certain behaviors, and they actually change what they say (usually) if we are within hearing. It is really very kind and encouraging.



Very true! I have had many people I work with apologize as soon as they swore or took the Lord's name in vain. I don't go around as the cuss police either. 

Though one day I did tell one of my coworkers who had the audacity to ask me why people say "Jesus H. Christ" - that I was less interested in that bit of trivia than his constant (and it was constant) blaspheming the Lord's name. The conference room went deathly silent and he apologized on the spot. He has not blasphemed the Lords name in earshot since


----------

